# A bonsai I am making in Costa Rica



## DukeBoxer (Jun 28, 2007)

Here are some pictures I found of a Bonsai I am trying in Costa Rica. The tree is in the fig family, it's not a strangler fig and I'm pretty sure it's not a Banyan although it looks like one. I found it as a seedling one day at a hotel that I was working at. It was underneath the parent tree growing out of the side of a concrete slab that some dirt had stuck to. It was about 1 inch tall with 3 leaves. I took it home and planted it in a small pot and after a few months I repotted it on top of the rock that you see it on. The roots were laid out on top of the rock and the rock was completely covered with soil. I left it like that until I returned (I took care of it for about 8 months total and then left it with my Mother-in-law when we left) in March. I then unpotted it (It grew a huge root right out of the pot and into the ground which I cut off) and potted it into the pot that it is in which is really a saucer for a big pot. I think it came out pretty cool looking. Enjoy!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2007)

I love the way the roots wrap around the rock.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice start!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice root over the rock!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2007)

Very Cool!


----------

